# Trolling Motor Foot Switch by Big Foot



## basstender10.6 (Jan 22, 2011)

I am looking into getting the Trolling Motor Foot Switch by Big Foot from bass pro shops. Does anyone have this? I am wondering if it is good. 
https://www.basspro.com/Trolling-Motor-Foot-Switch-by-Big-Foot®/product/16071/-186623


----------



## richg99 (Jan 22, 2011)

I've used them a number of times. They do what they say they do, and do it well. 

Only reason that I don't have one on my present boat is that it is already foot powered. 

One caution. ..be careful not to have your TM set on a too high of a power. When you step on the big foot switch, you can knock yourself off of the boat. They do not have a "soft start" setup. 

I never could figure out why everyone doesn't use one, unless their foot control takes the place of one. Use it to just bump bump bump yourself along.
regards, rich


----------



## Brine (Jan 23, 2011)

Lots of folks use them who fish electric only lakes to power the rear trolling motor(s) from the bow.


----------



## Majorpede (Jan 23, 2011)

So this switch mounts between the battery and the trolling motor?


----------



## Brine (Jan 23, 2011)

Majorpede said:


> So this switch mounts between the battery and the trolling motor?



Yes.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yep, turn the TM on to the speed of your choice...( usually a lower one) and when you tap the switch..the motor accelerates...When you do not tap it ... the TM does nothing. 

Most have a "bar" that can be swung up for long time running in an "always on" position, too. Bass Pro Cabela's and dozens of other places have them for sale. Rich


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jan 23, 2011)

richg99 said:


> Yep, turn the TM on to the speed of your choice...( usually a lower one) and when you tap the switch..the motor accelerates...When you do not tap it ... the TM does nothing.
> 
> Most have a "bar" that can be swung up for long time running in an "always on" position, too. Bass Pro Cabela's and dozens of other places have them for sale. Rich


Thanks. I was also concerned about if i could by pass the pedal if i wanted to run my motor for a long time... But I can see you already answered that question. thanks!


----------



## robr3004 (Jan 23, 2011)

I love my Big Foot. Got mine last year at WalMart for $5 when they were remodeling the store. You might wanna check you local WalMart so you don;t have to pay for shipping from BassPro if you don't have one near by.


----------



## fish devil (Jan 24, 2011)

:twisted: I have one on my 16' Tracker for the past ten years. Its hooked up to my transom motor, the actual switch is up front. I use it in conjunction with my bow motor to get a total of 108lb thrust.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jan 25, 2011)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: I have one on my 16' Tracker for the past ten years. Its hooked up to my transom motor, the actual switch is up front. I use it in conjunction with my bow motor to get a total of 108lb thrust.



Wow thats a lot of power. Do you only have it powered by trolling motors?


----------



## fish devil (Jan 25, 2011)

basstender10.6 said:


> fish devil said:
> 
> 
> > :twisted: I have one on my 16' Tracker for the past ten years. Its hooked up to my transom motor, the actual switch is up front. I use it in conjunction with my bow motor to get a total of 108lb thrust.
> ...


 
:twisted: Got a 25hp Merc on it.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jan 25, 2011)

fish devil said:


> basstender10.6 said:
> 
> 
> > fish devil said:
> ...



Nice. What lakes do you fish?


----------



## rusty.hook (Jan 27, 2011)

Majorpede said:


> So this switch mounts between the battery and the trolling motor?



This is the way I mount all of mine, with no problems. see pic below. 
Make sure before you get out of the boat you* turn your troll motor off*, because if you or someone else accidently hits the button, your motor will turn on and break the prop or damage your boat or you.


----------

